
Apple CarPlay, Android Auto distract drivers more than pot, alcohol, says study - bobajeff
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-carplay-android-auto-distracted-driving-pot-cannabis-alcohol-texting/
======
shade23
I believe a few automotive companies agree with touch screen being a bad
interface [https://www.motorauthority.com/news/1121372_why-mazda-is-
pur...](https://www.motorauthority.com/news/1121372_why-mazda-is-purging-
touchscreens-from-its-vehicles)

------
dwild
This article was kind of misleading and only keep the important stuff at the
end.

> Instead, they were told to play a song on Spotify, react to receiving a text
> message, make a phone call or navigate to a gas station.

For sure doing anything more advanced will be more dangerous, even more so on
a touch screen (but still doing complex tasks are the dangerous things). This
article is misleading because we could easily replace all the words Apple
Carplay and Android Auto with "having passengers". Doing complex tasks in a
car setting, whatever how, will distract you, including with someone else,
believe me, if I play rock paper cissor with someone else while driving,
that's going to be dangerous.

Android Auto isn't the issue, it's the tasks that people does on it. Even on a
red light I tend to avoid chaning song on it.

------
alkank
I don't have any scientific proof but only a personal observation on this.
This is the exact reason why I stopped using Apple CarPlay on my car but
instead relying on (iDrive) integrated navigation. Here's my comparison with
BMW's iDrive system:

\- Apple CarPlay (or Google Maps) show you a very focused view on the current
road. This will cause a massive distraction as the screen is updated very
frequently with changing road conditions. However with the car's integrated
(iDrive) system I zoom-out and see the overall path.

\- CarPlay and Google Maps have way too many voice directions compared to
iDrive. If I have to go straight, navigation should keep it quiet. This way I
can focus much more on the road and the signage rather than looking at the
screen.

\- As a downside, CarPlay or Google Maps seem to suggest better routes time to
time, but the total trip duration will not change any more than ~5%, which I'm
completely fine with considering the above pro's it provides.

------
ken
IAM RoadSmart page (and link to actual study):
[https://www.iamroadsmart.com/campaign-pages/end-customer-
cam...](https://www.iamroadsmart.com/campaign-pages/end-customer-
campaigns/infotainment)

~~~
dang
We've merged this thread into
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22644644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22644644),
which posted that original source, and also was earlier.

(From the site guidelines: " _Please submit the original source. If a post
reports on something found on another site, submit the latter._ ")

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

